# Altima.net help



## Bsentra14 (May 6, 2004)

Does anyone know of a moderator of altima.net around? I signed up, but haven't gotten an email reply in order to post threads. Please help, have a couple of questions I would like to post. Thanks...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

this isn't Altimas.net

We have a Altima section here...why not post there?


----------



## Bsentra14 (May 6, 2004)

I thought this was the General area for Altimas...
I posted this question here thinking that maybe there would be moderators from both sites...


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

just look for a contact email addy over there. the owners screen name is bigbird


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Ry Ry on this forum is Ry overthere an altimas.net .. hes a mod :thumbup:


----------



## Bsentra14 (May 6, 2004)

thanks for the help Omega and ultimatuc... you both have some badass rides too... :thumbup:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just be careful of the questions you ask there. make sure you research first or youll get your very own flame suit thrown at you.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

what was the question anyway?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

haha, i dont think he really has a good question other than to ask if we know of any .net mods...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Bsentra14 said:


> Please help, have a couple of questions I would like to post. Thanks...


Post up right here, buddy.


----------



## Bsentra14 (May 6, 2004)

My question(s) were concerning aftermarket or OEM fogs for an '05 Alt. 2.5S. The dealer said they could install a set from '02-'04, but after looking they wouldn't fit in the openings. Do you guys know if there are OEM ones available yet, or should I go with aftermarket and if so, which ones?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

As far as I know there are no OEM fogs available yet, and the '02-'04 ones won't fit either.


----------

